# Curly Maple from tnhunter



## BarbS (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a Baguette Cutting Board I fashioned from some gorgeous curly maple acquired from tnhunter. Thanks, Chris!

[attachment=12083]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2012)

BEUTIFULL BARB: drinks:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2012)

Boy that's pretty, I do like curly maple! Well done.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 14, 2012)

gorgeous!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice job Barb ! Well done
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful! I love simple curves and beautiful wood!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2012)

great way to showcase the curls Barb! I mae a box out of some of TNhunter's wood, it turned out great too. So are those boards a popular thing? it looks like something I could make and sell at the arts and crafts shows I vend at. Always lookin for new things to sell... :i_dunno:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Barry. I find anything I make out of flashy curly maple is popular. This is the first Baguette Board I've made, so we'll see. I see lots of them on Etsy in stripes of various woods, and they sell. I think it's a popular item.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 18, 2012)

Camero68 said:


> Of superior character. Whatever did you do to it?




Thank you! Mostly, it's just the wood. My process: First it was sanded from 120 grit up to a micro-sanding level of 8000, then dyed with a weak mix of Trans Tint Dye in amber and red/brown (6 drops each) in 150ml of isopropal alcohol. I was wingin' it with that combination. Then sanded back from 400 grit up to the micro of 8000 again, very lightly so as not to cut through the dye, and oiled with a coupla' coats of Danish oil and left to cure. Voila... a cutting board.


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

BarbS said:


> ... Voila... a cutting board.



It's too pretty for a cutting board. I'd mount a small rainbow trout on it. Small so as not to hide too much of the wood. 

:irishjig:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > ... Voila... a cutting board.
> ...



First sip of first cup of coffee, and I don't really know what to say to that! Except, maybe, so... who'd even notice the fish?


----------

